# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  В Microsoft Office нашли опасную ошибку

## CyberWriter

Корпорация Microsoft обнаружила серьезную брешь в программе Microsoft Office. Если правильно её использовать, можно захватить компьютер с практически любой версией операционной системы Windows. Опасайтесь сомнительных PowerPoint-презентаций.
Представители корпорации сообщили, что баг уже эксплуатируется, но лишь в ограниченном количестве нападений. Ошибка наблюдается в Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Server 2012 и Windows RT. Версия XP не упоминается, ведь Microsoft больше её не поддерживает, но в ней тоже может быть данная уязвимость.
Если правильно воспользоваться багом, злоумышленник может получить доступ к системе под любым типом учетной записи, которой пользуется владелец ПК. Если это аккаунт администратора, хакер получает возможности администратора, может устанавливать приложения, выполнять код и другие действия.
Брешь находится в OLE-системе PowerPoint, которая позволяет вставлять электронные таблицы в презентации. В Microsoft заявили, что взломанные презентации отправляли пользователям через электронную почту. Компания посоветовала игнорировать документы для PowerPoint из сомнительных источников.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Опасаться сомнительных презентаций нужно не только в power point  :Smiley:

----------

